# Ladyfish as bait?



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

So I just started surf fishing and caught 5 pomps in the past two weeks. Now I hear the Ladyfish are here since I was out last. If I catch one of these things can I use it as bait. If I can use it as bait would would bite?
Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sharks, sharks and sharks will take it... Maybe a bull red if he's hungry. I've also had kings cut the lady's in half while reeling em in.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Big snook love em:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Aj candy if you can keep em alive


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

What about trolling a filet or something like that with a skirt on it?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That works well with mullet so they would most likely work well too. Good and strong and oily fish.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Do grouper like them butterflied?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish49 said:


> Do grouper like them butterflied?


I refuse to answer that!!!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I know what I'm going to brine along with the cigar minnows and hardtails when I get back down.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish49 said:


> Well I know what I'm going to brine along with the cigar minnows and hardtails when I get back down.


Lets put it this way. About 5 years ago a friend caught about a dozen in the 8" to 11" range and we sent them down whole and produced a Grouper with every one dropped.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I am going to have to give that a shot as well!!!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> Lets put it this way. About 5 years ago a friend caught about a dozen in the 8" to 11" range and we sent them down whole and produced a Grouper with every one dropped.


That sounds good to me!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I was hoping I could use a live one as a bait with balloon and MAYBE a cobia would bite!!! Anyone tried this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught tons of redfish on cut ladyfish, but you will catch plenty of sharks and cats in the process. The small ones will work for tarpon and kings if you can get them out far enough


----------



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

How would you hook a freshly caught ladyfish for catching shark?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

crabs like em.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

IrishBlessing said:


> I was hoping I could use a live one as a bait with balloon and MAYBE a cobia would bite!!! Anyone tried this?


well, it is what they eat. so give it a shot. 

Cobia feed on ladyfish, pinfish, mullet, crabs and catfish... but everyone like to use FRESHWATER eels for bait...  oh they eat small sharks and each other too.


----------

